# A shoe for my foot.



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Who has a coping foot and what do you have it one.

I need a barrel grip jigsaw just for the coping foot.

Collins says it wont fit the bosch 1590 or 1591, the current model's.

I don't know why but, I will find out soon when my foot shows up. I know they fit the festool trion 










I am not a big fan of this jig saw. Don't really think it is much better then the bosch, for what I do with one. This will cut some tight curves though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have one on a ...gulp...corded dewalt


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> i have one on a ...gulp...corded dewalt


There ya go:thumbsup: 

Maybe you could wrap it with green tape.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> There ya go:thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe you could wrap it with green tape.


I will not be buying a dewalt, that much is for sure.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I think the Bosch 1584 will work, if you can find it. Bosch did come out with a new series (JS470EB), which I don't know if will work or not. You might want to call Collins Tool and see if they know anything. I know the 1590/1591 don't, but the new one has been redesigned. 

Other than that, Makita makes a good jig saw, and the Metabo looks pretty good. 

On a bit of a side note, DON"T GET THE PORTER CABLE!! 

I know they don't have a barrel grip. Just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I use this set up. You can use both hands or lock the trigger. It works for me.

Make sure you use the recommended blade and cutting jig, works better!!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Same set-up as Kevin, just don't know where it's buried. I bought the foot at IWF 7-8 years ago, used it a couple of times (not nearly enough to get used to it) and put it...somewhere. 

I could always cope pretty fast, so I didn't put much effort into it...dave? collins sure as heck made it look easy and fast at the shows though.









Someday I'll build the jig to hold the crown as shown at the show, and give it another shot...someday. :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I talked to Dave Collins today and he said that the foot will fit the new bosch JS470EB. Now I just have to find one.

I have a 1587 but, I dont want to use the foot with a D handle jigsaw, seemed awkward to me.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I think a barrel grip would be easier to handle too...someday. :laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Years ago, when I first got into the business, my boss at the time, purchased and gave me a collins coping foot.

It sat in my Bosch case for months, until he shows up on a kitchen job and wants me to use it. I tell him I am fine with coping by hand.

He gets pissed, puts the foot on the jigsaw and proceeds to "cope" a piece of cherry crown. Well, the foot was on wrong, wrong blade, and he was forcing the thing thru the cut. About half way thru the blade binds, ruins the piece of cherry....and my Bosch was in pieces on the floor.

So, yea I still have it, but I have never put it on my saw since that incident many years ago. I keep it as a reminder of what not to do.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t:


----------



## smartcarpie (Apr 27, 2010)

I LOVE my Collins foot. I've had one on a Bosch 1587 for about 8 years not. I think I've only used the flat base about 10 times since. 

I just picked up a Trion. I had actually ordered the barrel grip for what I thought would be a less awkward grip- I ended up cancelling the order and getting another D-handle after realizing that I really like the secure feeling of having my hand inside the "d" when coping with the saw upside down...just personal preference I guess. 

The fit of the shoe is not totally perfect, but that foot on that saw is shaping up to be a nice combo, lighter than the bosch too so less torque on the wrist after a long day of fitting. Keep using those 244d blades- they really are the key to a sweet cut!


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Mines on a bosh (not sure the model)

Its a barell handle, about 4 years old.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What's the advantage of using these over something like the easy Coper? I have great results with the easy coper and it don't tie the jigsaw up for normal cuts.


----------



## smartcarpie (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never used an Easy Coper. I learned first to cope with a shoe. I've done the angle grinder thing too, and was really pleased with the results- but force of habit makes me grab the jigsaw even when the grinder is on board with a disc in it. It's a rare day that my jig saw is "tied up" with the flat foot on it; generally if I'm using the flat it's because I'm on a pretty specific job, like a sink cutout or maybe a radiused corner, but the two have never been in competition. Particularly in restoration applications I find the shoe to be pretty sweet for back beveling and scribing to an irregular surface- starterboards for flooring, casings in out of plumb corners, you name it. I have tried setting the angle and using the flat shoe for that stuff- it blows not being able to see the blade. I try to cut from underneath any time I can, both for visibility and less tearout. Once you get used to looking at the blade without the saw body in the way it's pretty frustrating to go back.

Then again, whatever makes you look good and makes the money- that's the best way.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> What's the advantage of using these over something like the easy Coper? I have great results with the easy coper and it don't tie the jigsaw up for normal cuts.


Looks interesting....

http://www.easycoper.com/video.htm


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

smartcarpie said:


> I've never used an Easy Coper. I learned first to cope with a shoe. I've done the angle grinder thing too, and was really pleased with the results- but force of habit makes me grab the jigsaw even when the grinder is on board with a disc in it. It's a rare day that my jig saw is "tied up" with the flat foot on it; generally if I'm using the flat it's because I'm on a pretty specific job, like a sink cutout or maybe a radiused corner, but the two have never been in competition. Particularly in restoration applications I find the shoe to be pretty sweet for back beveling and scribing to an irregular surface- starterboards for flooring, casings in out of plumb corners, you name it. I have tried setting the angle and using the flat shoe for that stuff- it blows not being able to see the blade. I try to cut from underneath any time I can, both for visibility and less tearout. Once you get used to looking at the blade without the saw body in the way it's pretty frustrating to go back.
> 
> Then again, whatever makes you look good and makes the money- that's the best way.



That is the thing, I think I will be using a jig saw a lot more with the foot on it. Angled beveled back cuts and such.

Dang, maybe I should just get the Trion. Although I think I can get my hands on a brand new JS470EB bosch in a day or 2.


----------



## smartcarpie (Apr 27, 2010)

That new Bosch did catch my eye- it looks like it will be a pretty nice machine. 
I'm feeling a little burned on their jigs saws overall though, I had one quit suddenly and after a 100.00 repair bill still doesn't run. The other one has the top knob for blade release, and it doesn't work very well anymore (the first one was getting weird too).

The guys I know with the 20 y.o. ones are still going strong- the old allen key blade clamp never seems to fail. So, finding myself in a good mood with a credit card in hand I went green. The running Bosch will be relegated to flat shoe use, probably spending most of its time in the shop.

As far as changing between shoes; it's about a one minute process as long as you have the wrench on hand (and always carry an extra!). Not a big deal...we're only talking one bolt here.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

smartcarpie said:


> So, finding myself in a good mood with a credit card in hand I went green.


Rut-ro...you're pretty much screwed...hope ya got a healthy trust fund. :laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

J F said:


> Rut-ro...you're pretty much screwed...hope ya got a healthy trust fund. :laughing:


I was in the Festool store Saturday checking out the 700 trim router. It was like the router was saying, "Come feel me," :shutup: I'm like, "No if I touch you I'll want you." :laughing:


----------

